# Portable Mini-Rampen/Kicker



## bulanapi (19. Juni 2020)

Portable Mini-Rampen/kicker aus Holz als Geschäftsidee (habe leider keine passende Rubrik gefunden, daher nun in Fahrtechnik)

Hallo allerseits,

auf der Suche nach einer Geschäftsidee kam mir in den Sinn, einen Bausatz für portable Mini-Rampen/Kicker aus Holz anzubieten.
Sie hätten ungefähr die Maße B/L/H: 45/80/20. Und auf Grund der Größe könnte man diese dann auch gut transportieren.

Die einzelnen Bauteile würden schon passend vorgeschnitten (mit gerade oder gekurvter Decke, je nach Wunsch) sowie vorgebohrt und könnten dann wie ein Ikea-Produkt zu Hause zusammengebaut werden. Obwohl es ja nicht viele Bauteile sind, so würde ich trotzdem eine aussagekräftige Bedienungsanleitung beilegen. Schrauben und der passende Imbus wären auch dabei.

Schnell überschlagener Preis ab 39,00 (abhängig vom Holz und Größe)

Ein Prototyp ist bereits gut angenommen worden.






Was haltet ihr davon. Ich weiß halt leider nicht, ob es dafür einen Markt gibt.

Würde mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere was dazu sagen könnte

Vielen Dank und bleibt natürlich gesund


Mit besten Grüßen

Bulanapi


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Juni 2020)

Portabel und steckbar gibt es ja schon einige... 
Fotos sagen mehr als 1000 Worte  
Und deine Preisvorstellung wären durchaus auch hilfreich um was dazu zu sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B1ackAdd3r (19. Juni 2020)

bulanapi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon. Ich weiß halt leider nicht, ob es dafür einen Markt gibt.



Einen Markt gibt es für so quasi alles, die Frage ist was soll dein Spaß kosten und vor allem wiegen?

https://www.byclex.com/product-page/kicker









						MTB bike ramps, manual trainer and essential skills training equipment
					

Sender Ramps manufacture the ultimate Ramps/Jumps, Kicker ramps, Manual Machine, Bike Stands, Balance Beam, SeeSaw, Tabletop, Pump/Compression Roller and other skills equipment for practice, training and coaching at home, clubs or events. Suitable for MTB Mountain bike, BMX, Scooter, Skateboard...




					sender-ramps.com
				












						MTB HOPPER - Portable Bike Ramps & Bike Stands
					

Portable Bike Ramps & Accessories | Ramps, Kickers, Bicycle Stands, Ride Anywhere!




					mtbhopper.com
				









						Jumpack – Die tragbare, faltbare Launch-Rampe für BMX, Skateboard, MTB, Roller, Rollerblade & Snowboard – lässt sich in einen Rucksack für den Transport zusammenfalten.: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Jumpack – Die tragbare, faltbare Launch-Rampe für BMX, Skateboard, MTB, Roller, Rollerblade & Snowboard – lässt sich in einen Rucksack für den Transport zusammenfalten.: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## bulanapi (19. Juni 2020)

@delphi1507, @B1ackAdd3r - Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. habe ein Bild und Schnell-Preis in die Beschreibung gepackt.


----------



## mad raven (19. Juni 2020)

also der preis klingt schon interessant. portable bei einer mtb tauglichen größe  ist aber imho wichtig.


----------



## Toolkid (19. Juni 2020)

Naja portabel ist anders. Allein die Seitenteile sind mit jeweils 12 Schrauben befestigt. Das Teil packt man nicht mal ebenso in/an einen Rucksack und radelt damit zum Homespot.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (19. Juni 2020)

@bulanapi

nicht falsch verstehen (genau so eine Rampe wie auf deinem Bild hab ich mir auch aus Resten zusammengeschustert und macht schon Spaß), aber die von dir gezeigte Variante halte ich auch nur für bedingt portable.
Bis du damit schon mal 5km zu nem Spot gefahren?

Des weiteren sieht die für mich etwas "kurz" aus. Steht die bei MTB´s noch stabil?

Mal so als Vergleich die Variante von den GMBN Jungs:


----------



## bulanapi (19. Juni 2020)

Ich bin für die bisherige konstruktive Kritik sehr dankbar.

Der Prototyp ist auch eher ein erstes Modell mit Veränderungsoption.
Ja, die Portabilität scheint in der jetzigen Konstruktion etwas zu kurz zu kommen.
Allerdings finde ich die Sicherheit auch sehr wichtig. Es gibt ja nicht nur Leichtgewichte unter den Fahrern.
dann sollte ich in dem Falle den Zusatz "Portabel" weglassen. Und doch, sie steht stabil.
Oder noch ein wenig Materialforschung betreiben und dann ggfls. ein oder zwei Hölzer wegnehmen.
Aber dann wird sie eventuell instabil. 

Die Rampe von GMBN ist sichtbar größer, somit allerdings nicht mehr portabel. Die wiegt mindestens 15 Kilo.
Aber sicherlich ein Hammer.


----------



## mad raven (19. Juni 2020)

ich glaube eine nicht protable rampe hat keinen selling point. Imho ist der hopper eine der am von denen die am weitesten verbreitet sind. (wohl wegen gutem Marketing) ab auch eine die sich am besten transportieren lässt.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (19. Juni 2020)

bulanapi schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich die Sicherheit auch sehr wichtig.



Gutes Stichwort. 
Ohne dir die Idee madig machen zu wollen, solltest du dich (wenn die in den Verkauf sollen) mit Themen wie Produkthaftung etc pp. auseinandersetzen.


----------

